# Colorado



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

We are headed to Colorado on the 5th of Sept to chase some elk, is anyone else going? We will be in unit 75 above Lemon Reservoir. Any ideas are greatly appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

My son and I will be in unit 71 opening day. Cannot wait. Not the heat of the rut but: dark of the moon, Undisturbed animals, no muzzle loaders, and some fired up hunters

Advice?? The three rules of elk hunting are: you will never shoot a big one if you always shoot a small one. You will never kill one until you actually kill one. And do not pass something up on day one that you would shoot on the last day. 

Good luck to ya.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

THE JAMMER said:


> Advice??
> 
> And do not pass something up on day one that you would shoot on the last day.
> 
> Good luck to ya.


This makes sense.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Rain*

I plan on shooting the first legal animal I get a shot at!!! Thunderstorms have been in the forecasts don't know if they've had any rain? We plan on packing in 8 or 9 miles hope to find some bugling elk? Good luck to you all!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

You might be a bit early for the heavy bugling. But you know it's different every year, and every place. You say pack in: on foot or horseback. 8-9 miles is a long way, but that's what you have to do to get away from the crowds. We don't have access to horses, but we will be going into a wilderness area, so at least we won't have 4 wheelers going by us.

We have had thunderstorms (30-40% chance) predicted in our area every day for the last 2 weeks. Plus it seems a bit warm: highs of 70-72, lows of 38-42.

good luck, and post pics.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Packing*

We are using mules. Two years ago we only saw one outfitter. But there were 2000 head of sheep in there too? We probably should have moved. Hopefully we shoot some this time. We are definitely more prepared. Good luck to you all!!!


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Will be hunting 7-14 of Sept. just below Walsenburg. Last year hunted the same area 1 week later and there was alot of bugling going on. Good luck to you all.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Elk*

I hope I have learn how to post pics!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Spot chaser are you with an outfitter or DIY?? Are you in the Forbes Park area, or down toward the Spanish Peaks?? South of Spanish Peaks is Fred Eichler country. Every one of the "recaps" he does on his show, have the spanish peaks in the background. I have taken a "bearing on the angle the two mountains have to one another, gone on Google earth, and rotated myself down so that I know I am on a line/bearing from those mountains that will pass through his place. Don't know where along that line I am, but I'll bet I could find his house.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Going with an outfitter again this year. Hunted public around Dove Creek for about 4 years. Last year hooked up with an outfitter and my huntin partner killed an average bull. We saw some really nice bulls just wasn't able to make it happen. Hopefully this year will be different. We are hunting about 10 miles below walsenburg off 25.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> Going with an outfitter again this year. Hunted public around Dove Creek for about 4 years. Last year hooked up with an outfitter and my huntin partner killed an average bull. We saw some really nice bulls just wasn't able to make it happen. Hopefully this year will be different. We are hunting about 10 miles below walsenburg off 25.


that's pretty close to where they had that fire this summer.

Good luck. I am getting so pumped-- leave a week from tomorrow. My truck has been packed for 3 weeks.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Actually about 10K acres we hunted last year was burned. They have had several inches of rain on it since then and it is supposedly lush with new growth. I'm the same way, haven't been able to sleep all week in anticipation. Good luck, and hopefully we will both have pics to post when we get back.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

THE JAMMER said:


> that's pretty close to where they had that fire this summer.
> 
> Good luck. I am getting so pumped-- leave a week from tomorrow. My truck has been packed for 3 weeks.


All the land he bow hunted last year burned. It was prone to fire with all the dead timber though. Sad situation. Would love to see in person how bad it actually turned out. The Meningoti (sp?) Ranch was next door (to the east) and it had a pretty good amount burn as well. Didnt hear about Eichler's land (to the west). I know they had great animals on both those places.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

The Menegatti ranch is where we hunted last year and are going back this year. They said about 10k acres of their ranch was burned.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Good luck*

I wish y'all great luck. Only two weeks before we load the mules and head out!!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> The Menegatti ranch is where we hunted last year and are going back this year. They said about 10k acres of their ranch was burned.


Take a drive down that road past the Menegatti ranch. I believe yall veer off to the left to get to their lodge on their private drive. Take the road all the way to the end to the base of East Spanish Peak. The land on both the left and right side before you reach the dead end is what we hunted. The black timber on the steep ridge on the left is what held all the elk and bear. We were covered up with bear and had multiple sightings everyday. Some were tagged as problem bears with one HUGE monster that took a dump the size of a VW. The land we hunted was sold last year so no more hunting it for us. Please take some pics of the damage and post them since i will not be able to make it up there this year. Ill try to get the pics of the bears footprints that walked over the hood of an SUV that was there. Bears bring a pucker factor that is quite high......


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Will do, and hopefully pics of some elk also.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Not long now*

Good luck and have a safe trip to you all getting on the road!!! We are a week out gonna load the trailer this weekend. We are getting on the road next Thursday


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Just saw this thread. I'm headed to unit 55 in the am for archery Elk opener. It's my first elk hunt so I'm using an outfitter...figured DIY for the first time would be a Fool's Errand!?!... I'm SOOOO stoked and I don't know if I'm gonna sleep tonight!
Also, I agree with Ras and Jammer; I'm using a bow in a descent at best unit if its legal and it's in range, It dies! Good Luck guys!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

2 hours away from leaving. I am SO PUMPED.

GREAT LUCK TO EVERYONE ON THIS THREAD WHO IS GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

We are here!...Good luck Jammer!


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Report*

You folks who have service give us a report. Headed that way Thursday!!!


----------

